# Ready for winter



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well we are all ready for winter. It was only in the fifties when I got up yesterday. This prompted me to ready the equafleece. Jake had handed his down to his sissy and I ordered him s new, bigger one in a dashing forest green. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Great pictures, Donna, but....I don't want to think about snow yet!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Those are such cute pictures. Is that thing just for snow or for cold weather in general?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh I'm with you Suze...September approaches and you realise that things are going to change...I hope it holds off as long ad possible x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey stop it Donna! It's scorchino here in England today, beautiful blue skies, and they aren't around that often over here!! 
Lovely snowy pictures though - reminded me of last Christmas when we first got ralph


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nooooo snoooooowwww


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

SamRinde said:


> Those are such cute pictures. Is that thing just for snow or for cold weather in general?


Keeps then warm. Keeps snow balls off and keeps them dry in the rain. We love it. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

You're SO organised Donna....v impressed 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh gosh.. I forgot about the snow balls! Ooohhhh nooooooo!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> Oh gosh.. I forgot about the snow balls! Ooohhhh nooooooo!


Double snow balls this year Ruth xx


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Glad you love the snow...... But for me I think I skip the "snow" this life....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pics Donna but please not for a while over here! Oh yes there will be a few new puppy owners that have no idea about snowball time!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Glad you love the snow...... But for me I think I skip the "snow" this life....


I hate snow and winter but Jake loves it. We are having an unseasonably cold August so it feels like winter is coming. To me there are only two seasons summer and winter. Under sixty is to cold for me. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ugh the winter can stay away this year for me, I'll take fall, but the snow can go away, Lady does love the snow too though, rolling in it, diving her face into it, and coming out covered in snowballs!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I hate snow and winter but Jake loves it. We are having an unseasonably cold August so it feels like winter is coming. To me there are only two seasons summer and winter. Under sixty is to cold for me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Its still in the 95's here.....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Its still in the 95's here.....


Jealous!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jake looks 'thrilled' with his new equafleece - seriously underwhelmed 

Now you need the snow  and then he'll be happy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I love this picture!! If dogs could talk I wonder what he would say?.........


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

ladies what size of equafleece do you suggest I should get for puppy who will be 8 weeks in mid October? She will be still so very little over the winter I want to make sure she is warm enough, but I didn't really get a clue from their website what size I shoud get for a puppy.. I like the jumper style Donna has showed us in the picture of Jake.. 

Thank you x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I love this picture!! If dogs could talk I wonder what he would say?.........


He would say see what I do for love. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Jealous!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


110 here. It's so hot that the puppies have no desire to do anything outside other than lay on the grass and pull it out. I was thinking that the weather was starting to cool a bit so let their coat grow out, but may have to rethink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Just got George the equafleece suit like Jakes, I phoned them as his length was 22" but his chest was only 18" was advised to get him the 18/20 one to try which I did. I wanted it now to help dry him off if he goes in the sea on holiday, also I realise that even at 11 months he may grow a little bit more? Well the size 18/20 fits hims as he is now but think by winter he will need the 22" one but thats ok Harry will wear it as it fits him just right so thats good, as the one I got cost £31 which is not cheep but from the reviews on here they are worth it. We will be ready for the snow balls this year after last year poor dogs!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Caira said:


> ladies what size of equafleece do you suggest I should get for puppy who will be 8 weeks in mid October? She will be still so very little over the winter I want to make sure she is warm enough, but I didn't really get a clue from their website what size I shoud get for a puppy.. I like the jumper style Donna has showed us in the picture of Jake..
> 
> Thank you x


Kiki is a cavapoodlie poo and as an adult weighs around 6.8 - 7.2 kgs. 
Last summer/autumn was wet and horrible and then the winter was cold and snowy...
Kiki started wearing my old JRs 16" coat, but that did not do a good enough job of keeping her dry - she gets waterlogged very quickly 
I bought her an 18-20" dog suit in september when she was 4 months old (when she was spayed at just under 6 months she was spot on 6kg. It was bright pink so I could see her in the dark and a bit big, but her legs were long enough not to disappear up the sleeves of the suit.
She still wears the 18-20" but it is a snug fit now!

The pics were taken when she was 14 weeks, 17 weeks and 8 months ish.

They are expensive, but they wash and wear brilliantly and I think they are fantastic.

For a tiny puppy you won't have time to put a coat on before dashing to the garden. Keep towels on the radiator and have post wet widdle walk cuddles with puppy wrapped up in a warm towel to dry off


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That colour is wonderful on Jake. He looks gorgeous.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Would it cost an arm and a leg to ship to the US? They look really good! Donna, is that what you did?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

SamRinde said:


> Would it cost an arm and a leg to ship to the US? They look really good! Donna, is that what you did?


The coats are kind of expensive because the dollar is lower than the pound. The shipping is not bad but it really is worth it. You can't get anything like it here. It is well made and well fitting. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> The coats are kind of expensive because the dollar is lower than the pound. The shipping is not bad but it really is worth it. You can't get anything like it here. It is well made and well fitting.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Do you have a dog coat or a dog suit? I'm not sure which one to get - I've never had a dog in the winter before! I'm so excited to see him and his first snow


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

SamRinde said:


> Do you have a dog coat or a dog suit? I'm not sure which one to get - I've never had a dog in the winter before! I'm so excited to see him and his first snow


get the suit because it covers the back legs too. Jake is 24 pounds and we got him a 24 the total with shipping was 39 pounds. So worth it believe me! Keeps then warn and dry and almost no snow balls. 
Willow is 18 pounds and she fits in his 22 from last year. They are both in the size they will stay in so it is even more if a deal. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

